# Having a hard time with Wings.



## Brisa440 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey guys.

I have been preparing Opal for her Harness by training her to have something go over her head, eyes and neck. Pushing her off balace. And well Letting her lift her wings.
The Breeder I got her from trimmed her wings a bit short, and I think this has something to do with her relectance to let me open her wings or touch them for that matter.

She LOVES her head rubbed and all that stuff, but she gets nibbly and winey when ever I try for her wings. Treats and head rubs are not doing to much... I mean today she did it Once without too much protest. 
Wondering what I can do here. 

(Heads up before I get a bunch of copy and paste stuff that I have already read long ago,... I know about food bribery, and I have been researching training for a while. I know what I am doing, just looking for helpful tips you may have done with your birds to make it more fun for her)


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Cockatiels are harder to harness train than a lot of other species. Some of the larger parrots preen each other all over the body, so it's natural and enjoyable for them to be touched on and under the wings. Cockatiels only preen each other on the head and neck, and they don't enjoy being touched on the wings. 

Lots of patience and some heavy-duty positive reinforcement training might get the job done for you.


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Training any bird takes patience, time & perseverance... 
As you say you've checked out several ideas. You are hoping 
someone will come along with a quick-fix. It ain't going to happen.
Pick one of the suggestions & stick with it. Changing training methods 
midway a is counter productive to what you want to achieve...B.J.


----------



## Brisa440 (Jan 11, 2013)

*sigh* how did I know Bird Junky was gonna get in on this. 

If you read it correctly, you would see I am not looking for a quick fix. I am looking for suggestions to make it more FUN for her. I feel like I'm ticking her off each time I touch her wings, haha. 
At this point I touch her wing and give her a treat, but she still nibbles at me.


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

Brisa440 said:


> *sigh* how did I know Bird Junky was gonna get in on this.
> 
> If you read it correctly, you would see I am not looking for a quick fix. I am looking for suggestions to make it more FUN for her. I feel like I'm ticking her off each time I touch her wings, haha.
> At this point I touch her wing and give her a treat, but she still nibbles at me.



Hi She would have more fun & be a far happier bird if you threw 
the harness away..They're not such a good idea for small birds.
Having small feathers which get rubbed & chaffed as they move
about wearing the harness.....B.J.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

Bird Junky said:


> Hi She would have more fun & be a far happier bird if you threw
> the harness away..They're not such a good idea for small birds.
> Having small feathers which get rubbed & chaffed as they move
> about wearing the harness.....B.J.




i dunno, bird junky.... my tiels are pretty comfortable and happy in their harnesses 






























if you do not know what you are talking about, please do not give advice.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

MeanneyFids said:


> i dunno, bird junky.... my tiels are pretty comfortable and happy in their harnesses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of harness is that and how much did it cost
It looks pretty comforting on them


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

I'll PM you to keep this thread on topic


----------



## Infinity (Oct 17, 2012)

One thing you may want to try is to associate a treat with the harness. Give Opal his/her favorite thing while you are putting it on. Good luck! Thank you for being a smart owner and using a flight suit while they are outside


----------



## Brisa440 (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes, Opal loves to be outside.... She's young right now and even though its chilly she loves to look around and be in the sunlight. She also Loves car rides. 
I'm not to worried for a couple more months for the harness(Breeder clipped her wings to short), so Wing taming and constant play time is necessary.
She is young so Opal will definitely be comfortable later on with it.. She tries to fly everyday when on the kitchen table and I leave for a second, and that will help her wing muscles.

Today she let me touch under her wings for a bit... I tried petting her under there but she won't have none of that, she will at least let me put my finger there cause she knows she gets lots of head rubs after.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

We tried this with Kona once and he really stressed out. I feel more confident with him now so we may give it another go. He is mostly ok with me touching him all over...better everyday. I've been working on that for this reason. Mica not so much so we may never be able to try a harness on her. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brisa440 (Jan 11, 2013)

Opal will now let me lift her wing for a short amount of time as long as I do it a certain way... Thats a good step. I'v been petting her a lot all over trying to let her get use to me. She's really taking to me big time and she now knows a total of 4 tricks which is great!!,


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Awsome
I ordered the harness for my birds and this thred will help me a lot 
Thank you


----------

